# Pressure gauge/opv for Classic



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine is back from it's travels if anyone wants it.

I'll post it to you, you post it to whoever wants it next or back to me. It'll also cost you a £2 donation to Mind which you can do easily through their website


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Mine is back from it's travels if anyone wants it.
> 
> I'll post it to you, you post it to whoever wants it next or back to me. It'll also cost you a £2 donation to Mind which you can do easily through their website


Me please! I'll PM you


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

Could I please use this next? Nvening - if you could let me know when you're done with it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sure, pm the previous poster with your address. Send the donation once you get it


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

rws said:


> Could I please use this next? Nvening - if you could let me know when you're done with it.


 Will do, I am to use it ASAP but I'll have to wait for a mate with some tools to be free at the weekend.


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

PM'd you my address for when you're done. Best of luck.

Ta


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'd like to use the gauge too if it's okay - shall I pm rws my details ?


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

andyt23 said:


> I'd like to use the gauge too if it's okay - shall I pm rws my details ?


I'm waiting for it to arrive in the post - now the bank holiday is out of the way I expect it'll turn up pretty soon. I shouldn't need it more than a few days, but will let you know when it arrives so you can pass me your details.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome, thank you


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mind the donation!


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Mind the donation!


I see what you did there


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

I'm done with the gauge now andyt23 - PM me your address and I'll get it in the post asap. It was ridiculously easy to do the mod: pressure was off the scale to begin with then backed off the adjuster by half a turn and hey presto, 10 bar on the nose, nailed it first time. Pressure sorted - the next thing for me is to get the grind, dose, distribution, tamping and temperature right /

The only slight challenge you may encounter is getting the spout off the stock Classic portafilter, which I gave up on and unpacked the old machine that I am planning to offload to use the portafilter from that, discovering in the process that it was so full of coffee gunk that the basket wouldn't come out, so that got destroyed in the process. So, I've learned a valuable lesson that regular cleaning with Puly Caff is an absolute must.

Jeebsy - thanks for releasing this gauge into the wild. Donated to Mind today.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I might take this back after Andyt has done with it and add the Allen key to the pack.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

details sent, cheers.

Jeebsy, if it's just to add the allen key I can include one when I send it on - got loads kicking about and I'm bound to have a spare the right size.

Nobody has asked for it after me as yet though, so if you just want it back then let me know.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

yeah, was just to add the allen key in so everything people need is in the envelope. if no one wants it after just send it back, otherwise if you could add one in that'd be great.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Does this work with any portafilter? If so can i be next on the list?

Thanks

Steven


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you not got a musica?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yup but thought the pressure gauge would fit any portafilter? Just checking the pressure to see if need to adjust my OPV...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can borrow it if you want (and you make a donation) but doesn't the musica have a built in manometer?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

It's got built in gauge for boiler pressure but not for brew pressure...

Can make donation no problem


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ah right. Pm Andy your details then, fire away


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Will do.

Thanks


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

sorry I hadn't kept up with the thread online last few days, but I responded yesterday to a pm from Jonathan007 asking if he could be next after me - I didn't realise he hadn't added his request to the public thread.

Steven, can I suggest you contact Jon via pm directly, so it doesn't get messy passing other people's details on etc. I'm sure he'll be happy to oblige.

And we should keep it public too I guess, so folk know if there's a queue building up - what I appreciated about this thread is that we know where the gauge is.

It's currently on its way to me, then I'll send it to Jonathan007, announcing on the thread when I've done so.

Does that sound ok ?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Sure thing thanks


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Its ok guys thatnks very much,

I've got one sorted now.

Thanks again

Jon


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Jonathan007 said:


> Its ok guys thatnks very much,
> 
> I've got one sorted now.
> 
> ...


so you no longer need the one from me ?

Right, Stevenh - I will send you the gauge when I'm done.








time


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Andy


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

andyt23 said:


> so you no longer need the one from me ?
> 
> Right, Stevenh - I will send you the gauge when I'm done.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats right, cheers Andy.

Jon


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

got the gauge - and a question...

is this gauge supposed to fill with water ?

all its full of at the minute is condensation and I can't read it (or work out how to fill it with water...)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It fills with water when you turn the pump on. Think you're supposed to pre fill it though to prevent any air blocks or false readings - just hold the pf under the tap when everything's attached


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> It fills with water when you turn the pump on. Think you're supposed to pre fill it though to prevent any air blocks or false readings - just hold the pf under the tap when everything's attached


Cheers, still couldn't get it to do that so i just submerged the sucker in the end.

Sorted though, 10bar on the nose.

Stevenh, I'll try and get this off to you tomorrow (gauge, tape, allen key)

Just the MIND donation to take care of.

thanks again to jeebsy


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Cool thanks Andy


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry Steven, just posted the gear (gauge, tape, allen key) off to you today.

Had to wait until the next work at home day before I could sort it, after missing last week's window...

Good luck


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

No probs thanks


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Forgot to say, received from Andy, thanks!

Will do the donation thingy tonight when I get back.

My pressure reading was strangely low... had a few other issues with my machine so ended up have sent the whole machine to Ferrari Espresso to service and diagnose any other issues...

So who's next on the list? I can send it on this weekend...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Actually, is there a link for the donation?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

https://www.mind.org.uk/donate

Think you're last so unless anyone else wants it post it back to me please. I'll pm you my address


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I wouldn't say no if it's still available


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Send Stephen h your details


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Cool, thanks. My classic is knackered, get the feeling the pressure has changed recently...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Sorry for the delay, on it's way to you now


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Balls! Just missed it! Can I have a borrow please??


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Pretty please


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll make a £4 donation to Mind


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PM whoever has it now and get them to send you it


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

It's currently on it's way to Shortshots, send PM to get it next...

Who's got link to the Mind donation thing?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

https://www.mind.org.uk/donate


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Oops, I misread. I thought it was going home! PM on way and donation made in advance. Thanks.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi does anyone know if this will work for the gaggia baby? Thanks


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

If you think it will work for the baby... Can I go on the list to borrow please


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't confirm its suitability for Baby but if someone else does, PM me your name and address and I'll forward it to you once I receive it from Shortshots and used it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where's this at?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I think it should be coming to me now.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm sending this on to sean tomorrow! Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks ShortShots, no worries.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Danny, have you PM'd someone on this thread about it? I believe there is another thread doing a similar thing. If not, PM me your details and I'll forward it to you once I'm done.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

HOw's things going?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sean seems to have gone into hiding....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Sean seems to have gone into hiding....


Gone with the booty? Call the fuzz


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There must be some 5-0 around here....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bugger that i lent mine to went into hiding also, all for a tenner!


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello, is it still going around?? Please could I borrow it next?

many thanks guys!

ben


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sean seems to have had it last but he hasn't replied to two of my pms.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Sure, if you do get a hold of him please could you send him my way? Many thanks

Ben


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Sean seems to have had it last but he hasn't replied to two of my pms.


I'll pm too..


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Beanben said:


> Sure, if you do get a hold of him please could you send him my way? Many thanks
> 
> Ben


Beanben - please can you send it on to me once you have finished (squared away with Jeebsy).

Assuming it turns up obviously...

Many Thanks


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi guys, my deepest apologies for such a poor performance. I have had what I will only describe as a domestic situation.

If someone could PM me a name and address, I will post out today.

Apologies again.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers Sean

Ben next I believe


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks guys and yes of course I can aphelion!


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Not sure if Sean has recived my pm!? Sean, if you have please can you let me know in this thread!! Cheers


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Did this all get resolved guys?

Cheers


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dunno, @beanben?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi. Yes, all sorted. Beanben should have it or very shortly. Thanks.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello guys!

recived it today and will hopefully be doing the mod tomorrow as long as the person im relying on brings me the socket set!

should have it sent out the aphelion by the end of the week!

thanks again

ben


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Socket set? You should only need a wee allen key which i think someone put in the envelope?


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

To get the OPV open I assume


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, think I can remember pissing about with a wrench at some point. ..


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Could I be next on the list if that's OK?


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Can anyone help?

do I do the mod with or without a basket in the portafilter?

cheers

ben


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Posted in the other thread.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers jeebsy!

so I'm finished with the gauge and will post it on tomorrow to aphelion just waiting for his address!

cheers guys

ben


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Cheers for turning it around quickly mate, appreciated


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers all.. who is next after me then?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Send it back home if no one else wants it


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

It's been posted signed for, and it's on it's way to you aphelion! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just a reminder that, as per the first post, use of this gauge will cost you a two quid donation to mind.

https://www.mind.org.uk/donate


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers, just donated mate..

Gauge may have arrived now Ben, will check when I get home

Ta


----------



## jezzaus (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm hedging my bets here, as i posted on another share-the-gauge thread, but haven't heard back. Either way, would like to add my name to the list if and when the gauge becomes available.

thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's back with me now so it's yours if you want it but it'll cost you a donation of two quid to Mind


----------



## jezzaus (Aug 28, 2014)

Absolutely. No problem there. I'm a bit new to the forum, so should I just give you my address here, or pm?

Thanks muchly


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PM me your address. I'm starting a new job this week so not sure when i'll get to the post office but will send it asap


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

I'm also on another list to borrow a gauge, but it doesn't seem to be moving up the list currently, can I be added here as well please? No problem with the donation to a great Charity.

Martin


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I would like to use this gadget please. My portafilter has a double spout so does this mean I can't use this item?


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

MStambo said:


> I'm also on another list to borrow a gauge, but it doesn't seem to be moving up the list currently, can I be added here as well please? No problem with the donation to a great Charity.
> 
> Martin


No longer needed thanks.

Martin


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sorry I missed your post, Martin.

THis is available if anyone wants it and is willing to make the donation.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Bump for this


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I wouldn't mind having a loan of it. What is the donation cost and what for?

Then do i just pass it on?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You made a donation of two quid to Mind which is a charity addressing mental health issues. Once you're done you pass it on or send it back.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Good charity, no problem with that..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you want it pm me your address, I'm going to the post office tonight


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

May I have a loan of this gauge please.

Dont mind donating and resending,

Donation made, shame they dont take paypal though it wouldve been easier.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sure - PM Mr O your address and ask him to send it on to you when he's done


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Cheers for that.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

PM received, I shall post when I've done the mod


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I picked the gauge up today (from my parents, thats where it got delivered) hopefully i'll do the mod this week...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I did the mod this morning. I'll get the bits posted off to cracker666 tomorrow morning...

Cheers Jeebsy


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Cheers m8, was it easy.


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

May I borrow after? Happy to donate and send onwards or back home.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

tombunton said:


> May I borrow after? Happy to donate and send onwards or back home.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tom


Of course, as long you donate


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Of course, as long you donate


Donation made. Thank you!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just pm cracker your address


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Just pm cracker your address


PM sent to Cracker. Thanks guys.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Pm received.


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks to Cracker for getting the gauge to me.

Mod complete. Is there anyone waiting after me?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Give it a day or two, if no takers then send it home


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

Will do


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

tombunton said:


> Thanks to Cracker for getting the gauge to me.
> 
> Mod complete. Is there anyone waiting after me?


You have to forward the coffee cup, symbol.

Mine was from MR 0.

Cheers bud.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Jeebsy

I wanted to say a big thank you.

The 270 degree no gauge mod is not perfect, mine after that was about 12 bar.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm a wayaways down the other list so i'll take this one next if poss.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I thought you had it just now? Either way, as long as you make the donation that's fine


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

I should like it next, if possible. I'll pm Tom and make my donation if that's ok with you, Jeebsy. That way it even comes closer to home!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I thought you had it just now? Either way, as long as you make the donation that's fine


Tombunton had it, TomBurtonArt (That's me) should be getting it next then i'll be passing on to kadeshuk.


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Tom, received your PM. Should be able to send it off today.


----------



## bean_there (Jan 9, 2015)

Can I add my name to the list after kadeshuk? Donation made to MIND.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hold off making the donation until you get the gauge just in case


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Nah, it's a good charity, I've done it anyway. Good way of doing things, help for help.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Too many Toms....ma heid's fair spinnin' , as we say.........



TomBurtonArt said:


> Tombunton had it, TomBurtonArt (That's me) should be getting it next then i'll be passing on to kadeshuk.


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

Gauge has been sent off to Tom BURton earlier today.

Tom BUNton out.


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks again to Jeebsy for lending out the gauge!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Recieved from Tom BUNton, should get it out to kadeshuk within the next few days.

Thanks all.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

OPV mod completed yesterday and today the guage began it's journey to Kadeshuk (Neil)! Thanks Jeebsy!


----------



## guapOscar (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi! I am new around here, but would it be possible to get on the queue for the gauge?

Thanks!


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Just confirming that I've received the valve from TomBurtonArt and should ship it on at the end of the week to Bean_there.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Does this just fit onto the portafilter after unscrewing the doodah on the bottom? Does it need a basket in etc when using it?

Just checking....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-%28over-Pressure-Valve%29-Gaggia-Classic

and yes, just screws on the bottom of the single thread pf


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Confirming posted onward to has_bean up in Lerwick. Thanks for the pass it forward, Jeebsy.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

OOps . I mean Bean_there


----------



## bean_there (Jan 9, 2015)

Gauge arrived safely in Lewis (thankfully not Lerwick!








). OPV mod done and getting a much fuller mouthfeel with espresso now







Just waiting for guap0scar to pm address and I'll pass it on.

Thanks again to jeebsy for the lend.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

kadeshuk just got in touch to say he thought the gauge might be on its last legs - did you have any issues with leaks etc or notice any problems? If its not working properly its time to retire it.


----------



## bean_there (Jan 9, 2015)

kadeshuk mentioned to me that he had problems with it leaking. So when I got it, I stripped it down and put new PTFE tape on all the threads. The 2 screws holding the gauge to the brass fitting also needed a bit of tightening. After that it was good as new. It took me three adjustments to get the pressure set correctly and there were no leaks on any of the three.


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd love it next when ever it is free. Is there an easy way to remove the double spout from the gaggia portafilter?


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

If you have the old cast - on double spout, that's a no. Other than that, they unscrew.....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

kadeshuk said:


> If you have the old cast - on double spout, that's a no. Other than that, they unscrew.....


How do you tell? I don't want to wreck mine..


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

This is what I'm working with.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get a screwdriver in there and use your bodyweight as leverage


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Had to wedge it between some metal grating, but I got it off. Was pretty grim in there so I'm glad I did! Pressure gauge would be much appreciated when it is ready for passing.


----------



## guapOscar (Feb 21, 2015)

I got the gauge yesterday, will try to do the adjustment this morning and get it out on the post later today. Can whoever is next PM their address? Thanks!


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Not sure who's next, but I'd love to put my name down for this.


----------



## guapOscar (Feb 21, 2015)

I think *alip_93* is next.

I haven't got the minimum amount of posts to actually send PMs though :/. I'll just wait for someone to PM me their address, and send it. I'm going to be away for a week starting tomorrow so it really needs to go today!


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

I've sent over my address so I'll let you know when it's ready to send on.


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

Can I be added to the list? Probably the next thing that needs doing on my machine.


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sure. It's flyabynyt followed by fenix. Not sure if it's been posted to me yet. The guy who had it was going on holiday.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Remember to donate.


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

I think I will join this list since the queue for the gauge with portafilter is not moving much... from the post above I'm guessing the people in line are these:

- alip_93

- flyabynyt

- fenix

- lor

Do you know if the spout goes back easily on the portafilter without being skewed or something? I don't want to mess it up and I tend to be a little bit OCD hehe


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Received this morning and done the mod this afternoon. PM me the address for whoever is next.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you donated two quid to Mind? https://www.mind.org.uk/donate


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Have you donated two quid to Mind? https://www.mind.org.uk/donate


Yeah I'll do that when back on my PC. Good charity! My sister used to volunteer with them.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you sent the gauge yet? I pmed you my details a few days ago.


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

flyabynyt said:


> Have you sent the gauge yet? I pmed you my details a few days ago.


Yeah sorry I've had a terrible fever over the last few days and have been bed bound. I have to drag myself to the doctors in the morning so I'll post it then. Sorry for any delay!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Remember and donate please, peeps.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

No problem for the delay, thanks for posting.


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Posted this morning and donated £2 to Mind. Cheers chaps!


----------



## chrism2671 (Mar 17, 2015)

Is there a waiting list?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

- flyabynyt has it now

- fenix

- lor


----------



## wanart (Feb 16, 2015)

Can I be next in the list? Thanks.


----------



## guapOscar (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I used the gauge a couple of weeks back but I had to go MIA for a while (travelling). Thanks to all for letting me use it. Donated my £2 to mind.


----------



## chrism2671 (Mar 17, 2015)

Can I please join the list too?

Thanks all!

Chris


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Edit: scratch that request, found list I was on and I'm close to top. Sorry for being a pain, seems pointless to be on two when nearly there.

Thank you.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Can I get in on this please? I'm gonna have to strip down the gaggia baby twin I got for the missus to put a silvia wand on it so I may as well have a bash at the PoV mod at the same time.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

- flyabynyt has it now

- fenix

- lor

- wanart

- chrism2671

- Camv6


----------



## chrism2671 (Mar 17, 2015)

Awesome- thank you!


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

I have the gauge now, will do the mod over the weekend, can the next person pm me their address. Will do the donation ASAP.


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

fenix said:


> I have the gauge now, will do the mod over the weekend, can the next person pm me their address. Will do the donation ASAP.


PM sent, donation on its way. I'll do the mod as soon as I get the gauge unless I run into any issue. Wanart, please send me a PM with your address so I can post it to you straight after.


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

Hopefully wife will post the gauge to Lor today. Thanks for lending it out.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

fenix said:


> Hopefully wife will post the gauge to Lor today. Thanks for lending it out.


No worries, just remember and donate if you haven't already please


----------



## wanart (Feb 16, 2015)

lor said:


> PM sent, donation on its way. I'll do the mod as soon as I get the gauge unless I run into any issue. Wanart, please send me a PM with your address so I can post it to you straight after.


Thanks lor, PM sent. Donation on its way!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> - flyabynyt has it now
> 
> - fenix
> 
> ...


Please note, forum member aaroncornish has a gauge he is willing to loan out - same rules apply.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Folks I can come off this list to make way for others as I'm now on aaroncornish's list. Thanks for accommodating me though


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Fenix! Gauge arrived today and donation to Mind done a couple of days ago









I've already prepared the portafilter this morning in order for me to do the mod tonight and, if all goes well, it will be on the post tomorrow!









Here's the latest (and updated) list:

- lor has it now

- wanart

- chrism2671


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Done the donation? I'm glad this one moves round quickly


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

Started doing the mod last night but I needed to get some PTFE tape as the portafilter was leaking a bit. Will get this today and do the mod over the weekend, so it will definitely be in the post on Monday









Asking about the pressure, I noticed last night that half a turn of the OPV changed lots and another time it did do very little... should I aim to be around 10 bar (9.5 - 10.5) or better to be precise and get the needle to be exactly on 10 bar with no dripping around?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There was PTFE tape in the envelope when i sent it out....has it run out/gone missing then? Is the allen key still in with it?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> There was PTFE tape in the envelope when i sent it out....has it run out/gone missing then? Is the allen key still in with it?


There wasnt loads left when I had it.


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

Allen key is still in there, I'll add a new roll of PTFE tape







Thanks Jeebsy for lending it


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Can I be added to the list please?


----------



## lor (Feb 19, 2015)

Gauge forwarded to Wanart, included of brand new roll of PTFE tape







MSM, just add yourself to the bottom of the list.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

List Update:

- Wanart (on its way)

- Chrism2671

- MSM


----------



## wanart (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello!

Just received the gauge + PTFE tape + Allen key today (Thanks Lor!). Will do the mod tonight or latest by tomorrow. Will post to Chrism2671 as soon as possible. Completed my donation to MIND. Thanks Jeebsy for lending!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mega quick turnaround! Thanks for donating


----------



## wanart (Feb 16, 2015)

Chrism2671, item posted at around 2pm today. Might reach you tomorrow.


----------



## chrism2671 (Mar 17, 2015)

wanart said:


> Chrism2671, item posted at around 2pm today. Might reach you tomorrow.


Thanks! Was it easy?

Whoever's next please PM your address, I will aim to post it around Wednesday next week.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

chrism2671 said:


> Thanks! Was it easy?
> 
> Whoever's next please PM your address, I will aim to post it around Wednesday next week.


That would be me!

Will PM you now.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

Could I get in on this list please?

That would make the current list:

- Chrism2671 (on its way)

- MSM

- xygorn


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Received the gauge today and just had a go at doing the OPV mod.

Could not budge the top of the OPV to get to it. Will have another go later today but it really does not want to unscrew.

I have send xygorn a PM regarding postal address.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MSM said:


> Received the gauge today and just had a go at doing the OPV mod.
> 
> Could not budge the top of the OPV to get to it. Will have another go later today but it really does not want to unscrew.
> 
> I have send xygorn a PM regarding postal address.


How you getting on?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MSM said:


> Received the gauge today and just had a go at doing the OPV mod.
> 
> Could not budge the top of the OPV to get to it. Will have another go later today but it really does not want to unscrew.
> 
> I have send xygorn a PM regarding postal address.


I used a short extension on my socket set and the correct size socket. Shouldn't take much to shift unless it's scaled on? Try running the machine to warm it up - might ne easier to undo once the brass has expanded a bit. Either that or remove it completely via the two allan bolts at the base to make things easier (if it's got scale in it, once you've undone it then you can soak in de-scaler).


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all

I had another go today and still could not get it to move - I tried it with the machine warmed up but it did not seems to make any difference.

Will look at removing it (via the two allen screws) tomorrow and see what I can do.

Will update tomorrow.

MSM


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MSM said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had another go today and still could not get it to move - I tried it with the machine warmed up but it did not seems to make any difference.
> 
> ...


If you have a vice then wrap it in a cloth (so the jaws don't mark the brass), fit a spanner and give it a tap - hopefully that'll do it.


----------



## chrism2671 (Mar 17, 2015)

MSM said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had another go today and still could not get it to move - I tried it with the machine warmed up but it did not seems to make any difference.
> 
> ...


Are you using a socket wrench? It came off really easily for me, but I just happened to have the right socket wrench thing in the garage.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I managed to remove it!

Tried again when the machine was warm but still could not remove it so I removed the two allen screws and used a workbench vice.

It took a lot of force but it did the trick.

De-scaled the OPV as it made sense to do it now rather than later.

Took me two adjustments and now bang on 10 bar.

Donation made to MIND









I will post the gauge and accessories tomorrow (Tues) to Xygorn.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I have posted the gauge and other bits earlier today









Please let us know when it arrives Xygorn.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

The gauge and bits have arrived safely, thank you very much. I'll make the MIND donation tonight.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

Ah, so small problem.

I just realized the portafilter I got with the Gaggia Paros doesn't have the part that screws off. I should have put myself on the list that sends the portafilter around with the gauge.

I'll see if I can get my hands on a Classic portafilter for the mod.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

xygorn said:


> Ah, so small problem.
> 
> I just realized the portafilter I got with the Gaggia Paros doesn't have the part that screws off. I should have put myself on the list that sends the portafilter around with the gauge.
> 
> I'll see if I can get my hands on a Classic portafilter for the mod.


What's happening?


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

I got it figured out! JP very kindly lent me his portafilter. The Paros internals are different from the Classic, but I eventually figured out how to get it adjusted. I tested it again last night, to make sure that it is stable, and have disassembled the gauge from the portafilter.

I am ready to send this on its way now.

I think we are at the end of the queue now. jeebsy, do you want me to send it back your way? or should I post on the other pressure gauge thread to let people know there isn't a queue here?


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Hi Xygorn,

If there's no one else in queue, can I be the next please?

Can I also check, do I need any special portafilter to use this with my Gaggia Classic?

I only have the standard single and double unpressurised PFs.

Cheers

Shaun


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Shaun,

My portafilter didn't work because the spouts at the bottom did not unscrew (it was one solid piece). I borrowed a double unpressurized from JP and that worked, but I don't know exactly what you have. Maybe a pic would help someone else answer your question.

Since the queue is empty, if you want to be next, you can PM me you mailing details.



ShaunChris said:


> Hi Xygorn,
> 
> If there's no one else in queue, can I be the next please?
> 
> ...


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Hi Xygorn,

I would definitely like to be next. However the spouts at the bottom of MY portafilter don't unscrew too, it's a solid piece with 2 holes.

Any idea if I can borrow a portafilter that unscrews, or should I just head to the other thread instead?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What's going on with this?

Can I get in the queue for this one too as the other one has stalled and the member who has it is AWOL.

Can we try and keep this one moving?


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

SWMBO is posting the gauge to ShaunChris today, if all goes well.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

It is on its way to ShaunChris! Let us know when it arrives.


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Hey Xygorn,

Great, thanks! Can't wait for it to arrive, probably will be tomorrow as today was a bank holiday. =)

Cheers!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Can I get in queue please, the other thread has ceased to have any movement


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Remember to donate please guys


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Kman10, please PM me your address and I'll send it your way!


----------



## michaelfrazier (May 27, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Mine is back from it's travels if anyone wants it.
> 
> I'll post it to you, you post it to whoever wants it next or back to me. It'll also cost you a £2 donation to Mind which you can do easily through their website


if you could let me know when you're done with it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You need to PM ShaunChris or Kman10


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Pm sent, will donate once it arrives an will arrange for Michael to get next


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

At the risk of sounding cheeky this has skipped theflyingscot who should have got it after ShaunChris and then myself.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I had no idea anybody left waiting


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

It's on page 21. The gauge kept getting held up by people who didn't have the correct portafilter. Ill take myself off this waiting list though as I'm getting one from the new thread.

Technically the next person in line is theflyingscot


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm happy to wait my turn


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

I would like to borrow the pressure gauge please, can I be placed on the list please?


----------



## Hedgehog1979 (May 11, 2015)

If anyone is interested, my loaner has reached the end of its list, so if anyone wants to borrow it, head over to : http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24282-One-more-Classic-Pressure-gauge-available and put your name down.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've sorted a gauge with risky I no longer need to wait on here


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

I could do with one to set up my parros and my old mans classic? Is it free at the moment?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Taff said:


> I could do with one to set up my parros and my old mans classic? Is it free at the moment?


This seems to have stalled although you would be second in line. Check Hedgehog's thread. You will be first in line as it is about to be posted to the last person on the list.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can I call this back to base please? Who's got it?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

ShaunChris had it last, I sent details like requested but not heard back, ended up getting one through another thread


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

if this is still available I'd appreciate being added to list

thanks

Alan


----------

